# Friends on line / replying to status



## Lisa21 (4 Jul 2011)

When I reply to someones status im taken straight to my page, and when i click on the right side thingy on my friend's pic to see if they are online im taken straight to theirpage. This has only recently started to happen.....have I done something Shaun or have you?? 

Not really a problem but I dont know if its my end or not as me Email has been a bit hormonal recently too


----------



## potsy (4 Jul 2011)

You have friends????


----------



## Shaun (5 Jul 2011)

Lisa, try deleting your CycleChat cookie and see if that fixes it:

Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on Delete My Cookies - then log back in again and see if it behaves as expected?

If not, let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Lisa21 (6 Jul 2011)

Just done that Shaun and its not made any difference. I Ctrl R 'd too just incase (!) but to no avail. 

Is it me??


----------



## Shaun (6 Jul 2011)

Okay, do you use Internet Explorer?

Can you tell me what version you are using?

MS has been rolling out automatic updates to upgrade people to IE9, which can be a bit quirky with the main skin and I'm wondering if that's what has happened.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Lisa21 (8 Jul 2011)

Yup, am on IE9


----------



## Shaun (8 Jul 2011)

Lisa21 said:


> Yup, am on IE9



Okay, do me a favour and try it in "Compatibility view" mode to see if it behaves better?

It's the icon that looks like a torn sheet of paper at the right-hand side of the address bar:


----------



## Flying Dodo (8 Jul 2011)

I've had something similar on IE9, except it stayed on my profile. Just shows why I usually use Firefox!


----------



## Lisa21 (9 Jul 2011)

Admin said:


> Okay, do me a favour and try it in "Compatibility view" mode to see if it behaves better?
> 
> It's the icon that looks like a torn sheet of paper at the right-hand side of the address bar:



Thanks Shaun, Iv done that and its fine again now. So glad you told me where to find it tho...wouldn't have had a clooo


----------



## Shaun (9 Jul 2011)

Good stuff.


----------

